# Fl Curs



## Boar Buster Line (Mar 21, 2010)

how do u no your getting a tru fl cur? I been lookin latley and seems like everyone can sale u a fl cur but there is papered dogs what is a tru fl cur and where wouldu find one. lets also see some pics.


----------



## gin house (Mar 21, 2010)

for your own sake dont start this one back up, i made the mistake of doing so about six months ago.  to answer your questions as they were explained to me.  there is no akc/ukc or whatever breed of florida cur,  no official breed, no papers.   i asked the same question about they all look different and all, whats a fl cur supposed to look like and all.  nobody knows where they came from,  i know what youre sayin but you wont find the answer youre lookin for.  theres  a few of them florida boys that do well with what they call florida curs, thats good enough for me, they can call em what they want when they catch as many as they do.  but maybe one of the florida guys can emprovise.


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Mar 21, 2010)

i agree i was just tryin to figure out what they are all so. There are a few guy huntin whats called fl curs and there putting up big number just tryin to figure out where to find the right breed. I believe old time ranch have bred there own cowdogs and just called them fl cur just they have been bred on fl ranchs for years and years and the name stuck it would be nice to see them good one get reg. that way that line of dog can be keep tight bred and have great skill.


----------



## MULE (Mar 21, 2010)

Boar Buster Line said:


> it would be nice to see them good one get reg. that way that line of dog can be keep tight bred and have great skill.


 I agree with gin house too. but I don't think registering them would help with the above. I'd say most of the guys that have them and like them would say they are already doing that.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 21, 2010)

they will never been registered just good ole ranch dogs that have been bread and raised for years some have added a little bull dog not just any bulldog out of game bred dogs bulldogsfrom old lines like there used to be dont realy want to get into this again it will just go over and over took 2 dogs satuday night relayed 3 good hogs each about 1/2 mile apart after that on foot went home was tired if you get good ones youl will see what happens


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 21, 2010)

boar buster when i breed my gyp maby ill let you try a pup  you can take 2 dogs find and catch hogs like this with no catch dog put 2 dogs out and rotate 2 at a time not sayin any body cant catchim but we dont own catch dogs the dogs we hunt find bayem and catchem i f they dont doit on there own they dont get fed here i get rid of dogs that other people are happy with if they dont produce a hog in the truck 99.9 %of the time they wont be here long


----------



## alpha1 (Mar 21, 2010)

*florida curs*

Shawn kelly owns the florida cracker cur registry where he's got some registered including my male dog.  Other than getting them from the partins I would say the rest are mixed up crosses, if you know the dog is crossed with a pure bulldog, leopard or blackmouth and not from working cow dogs its not a florida cur.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 21, 2010)

what ever never that registry is Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- sean


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Mar 21, 2010)

that is some fine looking dogs and hogs. i wish we had the hog around the house that they have in south fl we are produce hog prolly 90 percent of the time we hunt with 2 dogs also and a catch dog do ur dog catch when u get there or are the cought when u get there?  I dont no how it would be to catch a 300 pounder with good teeth and be 800 yards away. it may take us 30 min to a hour. in this thick country up here


----------



## WolfPack (Mar 21, 2010)

They're all mutts, nothing to it...you either have a good hog dog or you don't and that is entirely up to YOU.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 21, 2010)

they catch ,if the hogs to ruff they bay till you pull up or walk up then they ussually catch, these hogs around here run bad you catch more with rough dogs around hear ,the dogs are fairly smart about getting cut they do good for me . its what ive been hunting with from the beginning 27 years im 38 now ive tried everything else but these are what i stick with .you might want to try one of wolf packs bocats lol!!!!!!!! . im done never mentioning about fl curs again im switchin to bo cats


----------



## JohnE (Mar 21, 2010)

alpha1 said:


> Shawn kelly owns the florida cracker cur registry where he's got some registered including my male dog.  Other than getting them from the partins I would say the rest are mixed up crosses, if you know the dog is crossed with a pure bulldog, leopard or blackmouth and not from working cow dogs its not a florida cur.



IF he ever gets the that registry actually going, that will be the end of a good breed just like every other registry has done.


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Mar 21, 2010)

sounds like the right fl curs get the job done i like hunting a pair of dogs at a time it just alot easier at the bay or catch than have 5 or 6 dogs. i like a cur dog that hunts out 800 to 1000 yards or stays gone 45 to a hour and comes back if he doesnt strike on anything how do they compare to that. our area doesnt have alot of hogs so catch big number are hard around here if u catch 100 a year ur conisder a top dogger thats for sure


----------



## Fifty (Mar 21, 2010)

like taz and gil said they are just good ranch dogs that have been workin for generations with no registry


----------



## WolfPack (Mar 21, 2010)

LOL...Thanks for the support gil, I knew ya had it in ya.  

BTW....I showed my AKC boxer his papers, he ran off howling saying something about being ruined, lol.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 21, 2010)

i ussualy rig mine off the box or on the back of ranger or 4 wheeler when they wind one they will be gone mine arent gonna be gone 45 to an hour unless there runnin one . i dont like that but they do find hogs  i  ive had leases in madison county fl ,mallory swamp,  lake city fl , hickory mound , had a leases in south geogia they did fine .they work for me not trying to sell any one over on them if you have good ones youll like them im sure theres junk  around but they wont be in my yard  .


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 21, 2010)

theres something weird going on around here


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 21, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> theres something weird going on around here




you aint kiddin. some wierd ppl out there


----------



## catch-n-tie (Mar 21, 2010)

alot of catahoula blood and pit bull in there,lots of spotted  pups in the litters i have seen.saw some on baydog.com that are redbone hound and bulldog easy as that..it is one mut bred to the next,i have nothing against a florida cur at all.dont care where they are from or where they are going i just like the hunt in a catahoula better and the catch in a bulldog better.not sure i could trust a dog that bays to be a solid catch dog one out,thats just me-a couple good ol boys on here like them they doing real good with them,they feed them...its all good


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 21, 2010)

well you aint been huntin to long cause it happens several times a week with no bulldog and happens on ranches all over cause most dont want bulldogs on there property


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Mar 22, 2010)

I have one myself and I would not take anything for him... I can't say that he is or he ain't but man he is the best in my pack I would take a hundred of them... he is a good all around dog he will do it all, and I don't even conscider him a finished dog. If he don't get killed he will be jam up by the age of 2


----------



## crackercurr21 (Mar 22, 2010)

i think a fl cur is a dog cowboys mixed up a lil bulldog to get gritt a lil this and a lil that to go find cows that had seperated from the heard and now trying to register them i think is a joke a cur dogs is a darn MUTT i use them and love them but i dont think they have even close to a foundation breed dog


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 22, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> theres something weird going on around here



  he did apologize proir to   guess we can expect to see that everywhere too


----------



## Florida Curdog (Mar 22, 2010)

This hog right here was bayed and caught with one dog. Gils dog Levi had him bayed in a canal and as soon as he seen us on the canal bank he locked on like a set of vice grips  When ever I hunt with my dogs or Gils  their is never a doubt in my mind that it's a done deal when they get one stopped.


----------



## plotthunter05 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hunt plotts and you aint got to worry if its a true florida cur


----------



## Florida Curdog (Mar 22, 2010)

No worries here.


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Mar 22, 2010)

thats a fine hog fl cur dog i may have to give yalls like of dogs a shot oneday i just hate to buy a bunch of fake from people who say there dogs are tru fl curs


----------



## Florida Curdog (Mar 22, 2010)

I am going to breed this gyp the next time she comes in. She is 1/2 cur 1/2 bulldog. All the dogs from here last litter That I know of are jam up in the woods.


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Mar 22, 2010)

now thats a fine lookin dog there she just looks like a hog dog!!!! what are u gonna breed her to if u dont mind me asking??


----------



## Florida Curdog (Mar 22, 2010)

I am going to try to breed her back to her great grandpa. He's 100% old school Florida cur.


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Mar 22, 2010)

cool well if u ever decide to get rid of any i maybe interested i would like to see how them fl curs hunt one day if yall ever have room i have never been around a dog that winded or anything of that nature


----------



## hoghunter102 (Mar 23, 2010)

cajunl said:


> First off sorry to hijack your thread Boar buster.
> 
> But Alpha 1 Mr. Randy Taylor from Ga. or whatever.
> 
> ...



cajun is telling the truth 100% he's a fake sean dont know him or hasn't sold s dog to the man not even his pressious fl. cur.


----------



## POP-A-TOP (Mar 23, 2010)

> Shawn kelly owns the florida cracker cur registry where he's got some registered including my male dog. Other than getting them from the partins I would say the rest are mixed up crosses, if you know the dog is crossed with a pure bulldog, leopard or blackmouth and not from working cow dogs its not a florida cur.



I spoke to a boy the other day that told me a funny story. Just to set the record straight..He told me Shawn Kelley begged his buddy to sell him a blackmouth that Shawn just couldnt live without. He sold Shawn the dog and two weeks later Shawn had it for sale for 3 times what he bought it for and had it advertised as a registered Florida Cur. Just be careful what you are buying and WHO you are buying from. 

Hey Alpha....You might be hunting a Blackmouth and not a Florida Cur...

Gil--Fl Curdog---I like the looks of those dogs...If you ever have any pups for sale let me know. I wouldnt mind trying one of them out.

True Grit


----------



## hoghunter08 (Mar 23, 2010)

i dont like a dog that will catch when u aint know where around them but if these dogs will wait to u get there to catch i imagine i could tolerate them. fine looking hogs and dogs


----------



## Florida Curdog (Mar 24, 2010)

Change of plans on the breeding. I am going to breed her to a dog out of Michelle Mears stock named Scout.  He's not a Fla. cur but is bad to the bone.


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 24, 2010)

doesnt he raise bmc's ?


----------



## Florida Curdog (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes she did. I got that pic off her website she passed on a couple of years ago. They are them Weatherford Ben dogs. My buddy bought this dog about 2 months ago. We hunted him the first night he got him and my dog Ruby bayed a sow about 280 and when he got to her it was a done deal.   The website is High on the hog kennels.


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Mar 24, 2010)

well pm me info on when and if ur gonna move any i am def interested is so dang hard to find a honest hog dogger now days that is willing to help other i watch u am gill on here yall seem like the greats in the hog dog world thanks for all u guys help


----------



## Fifty (Mar 24, 2010)

you can send one my way


----------



## MULE (Mar 24, 2010)

Boar Buster Line said:


> i have never been around a dog that winded or anything of that nature


Most all dogs that have been hunted quite a bit wind. Cur dogs in particular do.


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Mar 24, 2010)

all our curdogs are nose to the ground dogs.... i would say thats because there cold nosed cur dogs i dunno though... all i no is we catch hogs and thats all u can ask lol


----------



## MULE (Mar 24, 2010)

Wasn't doubting you catching hogs, just kinda surprised that's all.


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Mar 25, 2010)

thats some fine hogs and dogs sounds like when they get something they smell they can be long range thats what i like.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Mar 25, 2010)

Gil, Florida Curdog, Taz, Them some real good lookin dogs! Might have to bring one of my bird/bulls down there one day when they come in heat and see what kinda pups they will make, im sure that would be a pretty good mix up.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 25, 2010)

good lookin dogs redmond


----------



## bertdawg (Mar 25, 2010)

Taz, that dog in those pics looks familiar. I thought you needed permission from the owner to post, some kind of copywrite law. BTW he is kicking Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Mar 26, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Gil, Florida Curdog, Taz, Them some real good lookin dogs! Might have to bring one of my bird/bulls down there one day when they come in heat and see what kinda pups they will make, im sure that would be a pretty good mix up.



Them are some fine lookin dogs.


----------



## bertdawg (Mar 27, 2010)

I'll grab my camera next time we go, and about keeping him alive, well lets just say he has a death wish.


----------

